
So We’re Working from Home. Can the Internet Handle It? - maram
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/16/technology/coronavirus-working-from-home-internet.html
======
bradknowles
I’m not worried about the Internet.

I’m much more concerned about the corporate VPN solutions which have probably
been designed for maybe 1% usage suddenly getting hit with 50-90% usage.

You can’t get much useful work done if the corporate VPN solution is toast and
everything is locked down to being either on-site or on VPN.

------
znpy
yes.

the internet today is engineered for sustained use: think youtube/netflix
streaming, bulk data upload/download from dropbox and similar.

upload might suffer a bit, but that could be fixed by lowering our video
quality during video-calls.

